# Skeen 6.0 oder Qlt 6.0?



## Oetsch (2. Februar 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass der Frühling endlich kommt um wieder ein paar mehr Touren zu fahren. Da gerade Winterschlußverkauf ist und mich doch irgendwie ein Fully reizt, habe ich mich zu 95% entschlossen mir ein neues Radel zu kaufen. Ich bin mehr der Touren Fahrer und dies gerne über Waldautobahnen mit ein paar Single-Trails oder auch mal durch die Eifel. Was ich nicht mag ist reines Downhill fahren, quasi Lift hoch und wieder Berg runter. Es sollte immer schon etwas tourgebunden sein. Der auch bei mir hin und wieder mal der Rücken zwickt und mein Hardtail als reines Einsteiger Bike gekauft wurde steigt der Wunsch nach einem Fully. 
Mein Hardtail ist ein Hausmarkerahmen von Händler um die Ecke mit 80mm Skareb Gabel und voller Deore Austattung. Nachgerüstet habe ich dann Deore XT Scheibenbremsen inkl. Shimano Laufräder und ein Deore XT Schaltwerk. Nunja um zum Thema zu kommen: Mir gefallen die Bikes von Radon recht gut, da Sie für mich in Punkto Preis/Leistung ordentlich rüber kommen. Der große Markenaufdruck ist bei mir nicht unbedingt von höchster Wichtigkeit. Um den Tour gedanken im Auge zu halten habe ich mir das Skeen 6.0 ausgeguckt. Alternativ das Qlt 6.0, wobei die Suche im Forum für mich ergeben hat, dass das Qlt ein Auslaufprodukt ist und nicht mehr ganz dem Zeitgeist entspricht. Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Meinungen zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung kunt tun?

Ich habe eigentlich vor diese Woche bei H&S vorbei zu schauen und wenn alles passt ein Skeen zu kaufen. Auf Nachfrage ob ein 20" zu begutachten ist im Laden kam leider keine Antwort. Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob dort eine Zahlung per EC oder Kreditkarte möglich ist? Schleppe ungern passendes Bargeld mit. Die nicht Antwort per E-Mail lässt in Punkto Service leider nicht viel Gutes erwarten.

Alternativen höre ich natürlich auch gerne.  

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## donprogrammo (2. Februar 2011)

Das Skeen ist da schon die bessere wahl, das qlt ist doch recht "wippig". Das Skeen ist hingegen relativ straff, und ja auch von der Geometrie eher auf Race/Marathon ausgelegt. Das perfekte Tourenbike im Radon Sortiment findest du bei den Stage Modellen, die auch vom Federweg und Sitzposition her gut zu Touren passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetsch (2. Februar 2011)

Hi
Danke für deinen Beitrag. Mmmh ok,also war mein gewonnener Eindruck vom QLT wohl nicht ganz falsch.
Das Stage, mmh in weiß eher ungern und in schwarz wäre das Stage 5.0 verfügbar. Vom Antrieb und Bremsen sehe ich das ähnlich dem Skeen 6.0. Ist die Fox Gabel merklich besser. Als Kritik beim Skeen liest man schonmal die Laufräder.

Generell würde mich als Fully Newbie interessieren, wie generell der Unterschied vom stehenden Hinterraddämpfer zum Dämpfer am Oberrohr zu sehen ist.

Grüße


----------



## psycho82 (2. Februar 2011)

Skeen vs. Qlt - Klick mich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501941&highlight=Skeen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

Oetsch schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass der Frühling endlich kommt um wieder ein paar mehr Touren zu fahren. Da gerade Winterschlußverkauf ist und mich doch irgendwie ein Fully reizt, habe ich mich zu 95% entschlossen mir ein neues Radel zu kaufen. Ich bin mehr der Touren Fahrer und dies gerne über Waldautobahnen mit ein paar Single-Trails oder auch mal durch die Eifel. Was ich nicht mag ist reines Downhill fahren, quasi Lift hoch und wieder Berg runter. Es sollte immer schon etwas tourgebunden sein. Der auch bei mir hin und wieder mal der Rücken zwickt und mein Hardtail als reines Einsteiger Bike gekauft wurde steigt der Wunsch nach einem Fully.
> Mein Hardtail ist ein Hausmarkerahmen von Händler um die Ecke mit 80mm Skareb Gabel und voller Deore Austattung. Nachgerüstet habe ich dann Deore XT Scheibenbremsen inkl. Shimano Laufräder und ein Deore XT Schaltwerk. Nunja um zum Thema zu kommen: Mir gefallen die Bikes von Radon recht gut, da Sie für mich in Punkto Preis/Leistung ordentlich rüber kommen. Der große Markenaufdruck ist bei mir nicht unbedingt von höchster Wichtigkeit. Um den Tour gedanken im Auge zu halten habe ich mir das Skeen 6.0 ausgeguckt. Alternativ das Qlt 6.0, wobei die Suche im Forum für mich ergeben hat, dass das Qlt ein Auslaufprodukt ist und nicht mehr ganz dem Zeitgeist entspricht. Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Meinungen zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung kunt tun?
> ...



Bei der Beschreibung des Einstzgebietes ist das Stage wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl. Da der Umstieg vom HT erfolgt zeigt die Erfahrung, daß sich viele Tourenbiker allerdings auf dem etwas gestreckteren Skeen ebenfalls sehr wohl fühlen. Im Laden auf jeden Fall mal beide ausprobieren.


----------



## Oetsch (8. Februar 2011)

Hi

danke für die Einschätzung. Habe mir beide angesehen und auf dem Skeen hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt und die Steifigkeit bzw. direkte Kopplung der Hinterachse hat mich überzeugt. Es ist ein Skeen geworden. Die Testfahrten habenj mich weiter überzeugt. Jetzt steht am WE die erste richtige Tour an und ich kann es kaum erwarten.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## robm (21. Februar 2011)

Oetsch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> danke für die Einschätzung. Habe mir beide angesehen und auf dem Skeen hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt und die Steifigkeit bzw. direkte Kopplung der Hinterachse hat mich überzeugt. Es ist ein Skeen geworden. Die Testfahrten habenj mich weiter überzeugt. Jetzt steht am WE die erste richtige Tour an und ich kann es kaum erwarten.
> 
> Gruß und Danke



Servus!

Wie war die erste Ausfahrt? Bin auf deine ersten Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## Oetsch (21. Februar 2011)

Hi

ehrlicherweise sind es bis jetzt noch nicht mehr als ein paar Kilometer um die Häuser geworden. Ich hätte den Kauf vor Ort ausdehnen sollen. Ohne Reserveschlauch, nur mit den Bärentatzenpedalen und dazu noch übles Wetter hat mich noch von einer Tour abgehalten. Bestellung ist aber unterwegs und wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet dann sollte dieses WE was drin sein, wo ich auch ein paar Waldpisten habe.

Wenn es interessiert, dann berichte ich natürlich gerne.

Gruß

P.S. Was mir jetzt erst richtig aufgefallen ist, ist die verbaute Formula RX Bremse bzw. die Meinungen hier dazu. Ich hasse quietschende Bremsen und bin sowas von meiner "alten" XT gar nicht gewohnt. Deswegen hab ich direkt ein paar XT Scheiben für die Formula mit geordert. Wenn das die Lösung ist, nuja dann ok.


----------



## robm (21. Februar 2011)

Ein erste Bericht nach einer "richtigen" Ausfahrt interessiert mich auf alle Fälle!

Zwecks der Bremsen - ist es nicht etwas voreilig wenn du schon vorher neue Scheiben bestellst bevor du die Bremse richtig eingebremst hast? Quietscht sie so stark?


----------



## Oetsch (21. Februar 2011)

Hi

voreilig, ja natürlich. Dennoch viele berichten über Probleme; die XT Scheiben gefallen mir optisch schon immer besser; "neue" Formula Scheiben kann man besser verkaufen und direkt mitbestellen spart Porto da ich eh bestellen musste.  man kann sich alles positiv reden


----------



## Vincenzo (26. Februar 2011)

Fotos und einen Erfahrungsbericht bitte!Und bist Du das Qlt jetzt auch mal Probe gefahren? Das mit der "Wippigkeit" kann ich eher weniger nachvollziehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincenzo (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
kommt da noch was?


----------



## Oetsch (8. März 2011)

Hallo,

ja es kommt noch was. Was interessiert Euch genau?

Habe jetzt am WE meine erste Tour gefahren und bin im Prinzip sehr zufrieden bis auf ein paar Dinge.

Also das Ganze war eine Waldtour mit ein paar Single Trails und einer Passage nach Hause über flachen Boden.

Erstmal ist mir der Umstieg vom Hardtail nicht negativ aufgefallen und habe kein Wippen bzw. Schlucken von Tretkräften bemerken können. Trotz der für mich erstmal breiteren Reifen kam mir das Rad sehr flink vor und Tempo konnte man gut fahren. Auf unwegsameren Wegen ist mir nach einiger Zeit die Hinterradfederung positiv aufgefallen, da sie sehr schon Schläge auffängt, die sonst auch schonmal im Tretvorgang im Rücken landen. Schaltung und Antrieb war sehr sauber abgestimmt, was ich aber von einem neuen Rad auch erwarten würde. Der Zuwachs von 40mm Federweg vorne ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Die Sitzposition empfand ich sehr angenehm und auch auf einer längeren Tour fahrbar. Mit dem Federweghebel des Hinterrades hab ich mal versucht ihn entsprechend geöffnet bei Geländeweg und ProPedal auf Teer zu stellen. Wie gesagt, Schläge wurden gut abgefangen und Wippen konnte ich nicht feststellen. Möchte aber auch sagen, dass mir dafür vielleicht noch das richtige Feingefühl fehlt.

Was ich mitlerweile klar als Schwachpunkt ansehe ist die Formula RX Bremse. Zwar nicht bezüglich Ihrer Leistung sondern mehr bezogen auf Ihre Verarbeitung bzw. Konzeption. Da mich quitschende Bremsen nerven, habe ich sofort XT Scheiben montiert und die Bremse hat keinen Ton von sich gegeben und brav ihre Leistung erbracht. Auf gerader Strecke mit ein paar Hubbeln fiel mir jedoch negativ die Bremshebel hauf. Diese fangen bei mir an zu klackern, indem der Hebel in seiner Halterung wackelt und gegen das Gehäuse titscht. Bei nem neuen Rad wo alles schön geschmeidig und sauber läuft, nervt mich das schon. So Wackelhebel bin ich von meiner alten XT nicht gewohnt. 
Desweiteren gefällt mir der Hebel der Fox Gabel nicht wirklich. Bei der aktuellen Montage komme ich ungewohnt oft dran, bzw. die Schaltungshebel sind nicht mehr gut zu bedienen. Vielleicht lässt sich hier noch etwas in der Montage optimieren.

Der Lenker ist auch eine ganze Ecke breiter als mein Alter, aber das ist wohl persönliches Empfinden.

Also den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut und wenn Ihr etwas genauer wissen wollt, einfach fragen und ich hoffe es gut beantworten zu können.

P.S. Ein Foto gibt es in meinem Album


----------



## lentus (17. März 2011)

Hallo Oetsch,
ich habe diesen Thread aufmerksam gelesen und mir heute auch ein Skeen 6.0 bestellt...
Ich habe da aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: Du hast - wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist - am Lenkervorbau einen Oregon montiert. Hast du den schon länger am Bike? Wenn ja, hast du schon Probleme wegen der doch recht startken Erschütterungen gehabt?
Ich habe auch einen Oregon und so eine Halterung aber bislang nicht den Mut gehabt, ihn so zu montieren...
Vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Erfahrungen hierzu beitragen - ggf. in einem neuen Thread.


----------



## Oetsch (17. März 2011)

Hi
also da ich meist alleine unterwegs bin und mich in meinen Anfangszeiten schonmal richtig gut mangels Beschilderung verfahren habe, war eine meine ersten Käufe nach dem MTB ein Navi. Das ist nun ca. 3 Jahre her und das Oregon hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Hatte es immer auch am alten Hardtail mittels der orginalen Radhalterung am Lenker montiert. Wie schon mal erwähnt fahre ich meist Touren, wo es schon ins Gelände geht aber Bikeparkniveau oder so mußte es nie erleiden. Am Hardtail hatte ich eine 80mm Skareb Gabel, die wohl noch was weniger schluckt als die jetzige Fox. Dazu kommt das es damals am Lenker und nicht am Vorbau montiert war. Vorteil war, dass es sich passend zur Sonneneinstrahlung und Sitzposition etwas anpassen lässt. Extrem Schläge führten auch einige wenige Male zum ungewollten kippen. Das ist nun vorbei und ich habe mich für die kompaktere Montage am Vorbau entschieden. Allerdings muß man auch damit leben nicht immer 100%tig Maximum der Sicht zu haben. In den Regen bin ich auch schon gekommen mit dem Navi. Absolute kein Thema für das Gerät. Jetzt ist die Garantie zwar vorbei, aber so ein Outdoorgerät für den Preis muß sowas für mich einfach abkönnen, sonst ist es falsch konzipiert.

Grüße


----------



## lentus (17. März 2011)

Hallo Oetsch,
danke für diesen schnellen und ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe meinen Oregon auch schon etwas länger. Die Lenkerhalterung hatte ich bislang jedoch nur an meinem Motorrad montiert. Sobald mein neues Bike geliefert ist werde ich sie dann mal umhängen ;-)
Ich nutze das Navi in erster Linie zum Geocaching und ansonsten natürlich auch zum Navigieren...
Geocaching ist mit dem Bike natürlich sinnvoller als mit dem  Motorrad.


----------

